# Time for Tires!



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

My 08 f250 needs new tires. I have worn out (finally) the worst tires I have ever used. The stock continentals. Holy cow, these suck. My question is my buddy has brand new take off of his ram that he wants to sell me. They are transforce HT. 350 for all 4. Worth it, or should I find something else? Right now, I figure it is better than what I have, but will they be a bad tire too down the road. The other thing to take into account is that the truck only plows in winter and tows my toy hauler in summer.
Thanks for any advise!


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Not going to find much for less, I`d try them.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

There are about 14 bazillion tire threads covering all aspects of tires. Do a quick search and you'll have hundreds of hours of reading.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

You'll read so much here on tires you'll get sick of it and when your done reading you will be so confused you still won't know which tire to get.


----------



## Jeffcof250 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have an 09 250. My truck had Firestone ht's when I bought it and I used them last season. They had good tread but only worked ok, even with 3000+ lbs in the back. I bought dynapro at's this year.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Just put bfg's on today lt265 / 75r16 700 ucks ebay to ply tires


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've always liked Goodyear AT/S. About 350 per tire


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

For the truck I use all year I have another set of rims for the winter. Put some real winter tires on and you wonder why you have not done this sooner. Buy the ones from your friend for summer tires.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Those ht's will be great for towing the 5th wheel but horrible plowing. Get two sets of tires. I did that last year and it is so much better


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I think you're going to find that _no original equipment tire _is worth a crap for plowing. The reason is actually pretty simple. OEM tires are a compromise. They need to _sort of work _in _any _condition. That said, they don't excel in any condition either. So even though your buddy's Dodge take offs might be inexpensive, I doubt they're going to work very well for plowing.

Want a good tire for plowing? Buy a good *Mud & Snow*, or better yet, *Snow & Ice *rated tire, then take them off for the summer and put a good summer tire on.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for all of the replies! I dont like the idea of switching tires every season. My life is busy enough. I think I will pass on the ht's and spend the money now on a good set for all seasons. Any suggestions?


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

BFG AT'S work good for me.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

mpriester;1887229 said:


> BFG AT'S work good for me.


How long have you had them on your truck? 
I've heard they don't last long.


----------



## MosesR (Dec 29, 2010)

Dont waste your money on mastercrafts. Bought two sets at the same time. All seasons for Momma's SUV and a set of mudders for my F250. Both sets wore out fast. We busted belts in two of the all season tires. Replaced them with a set of firestones. I had a blow out with one of the mudders on the truck. Replaced it and one other that was looking bad. Still have two on the front. Keeping a close eye on em.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Rotate your tires when you change your oil, run no more than 60psi verses the 70psi recommended (for one ton trucks) and you can get 40,000 miles on a set of BFG's - don't rotate them and you'll get 20k.


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a set of 37" bfg at kos on my 2006 f250 diesel and run 60psi in front 50 in back year Round. I rotate them every other oil change or about 6000 miles and they currently have 60k on the set and amazingly have about 1/3 tread left and will be replaced after next summer or another 15-20k if they make it. I put them on when the truck had 55k when I bought it and just turned 114k this week. Proper pressure and rotation is key, plus I know a lot of guys with these on HD trucks they work well


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Drottlawn;1886971 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies! I dont like the idea of switching tires every season. My life is busy enough. I think I will pass on the ht's and spend the money now on a good set for all seasons. Any suggestions?


Buy a good set of snow tires and mount them on rims. All seasons are good for all seasons but winter especially if you are doing any amount of plowing. You probably can find 30 minutes in the spring and 30 in the fall to switch your tires over.

Why would you even want to run tires until they are completely worn out especially in the winter ?


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i have ran the transforce tires(235/85-16's) and they work great for plowing on my dually's. they do wear allitle in the summer, but what tire doesn't.


----------

